

Taking down ads and putting up art in San Francisco - LukeG
http://helloartcity.com/wayoutwest

======
po
This kind of reminds me of the banksy quote which I think comes from the book
Cut it Out:

 _People are taking the piss out of you everyday. They butt into your life,
take a cheap shot at you and then disappear. They leer at you from tall
buildings and make you feel small. They make flippant comments from buses that
imply you’re not sexy enough and that all the fun is happening somewhere else.
They are on TV making your girlfriend feel inadequate. They have access to the
most sophisticated technology the world has ever seen and they bully you with
it. They are The Advertisers and they are laughing at you.

You, however, are forbidden to touch them. Trademarks, intellectual property
rights and copyright law mean advertisers can say what they like wherever they
like with total impunity.

Fuck that. Any advert in a public space that gives you no choice whether you
see it or not is yours. It’s yours to take, re-arrange and re-use. You can do
whatever you like with it. Asking for permission is like asking to keep a rock
someone just threw at your head.

You owe the companies nothing. Less than nothing, you especially don’t owe
them any courtesy. They owe you. They have re-arranged the world to put
themselves in front of you. They never asked for your permission, don’t even
start asking for theirs._

\- Banksy

~~~
medell
Not taking anything away from the quote's message, but a bit of controversy
because Banksy didn't give the original author of half of the quote credit:
[http://www.readingfrenzy.com/ledger/2012/03/taking_the_piss](http://www.readingfrenzy.com/ledger/2012/03/taking_the_piss)

~~~
vacri
Read the update linked at the top of the article. Banksy _did_ give credit,
but due to Life, the internet buzz machine ultimately didn't recognise it.

~~~
medell
The author cleared it up in that update which I missed. Appreciate the
author's transparency but it seems like he inadvertently caused this big
kerfuffle over a misunderstanding. Hardly the buzz machine's fault for
reporting on the author's original post.

------
LukeG
This isn't a "concept," either. It's happening — first art goes up 7/7.

It's funded so far by tech and ex-tech people. Hopefully it's a helpful
contribution to the growing bridge between the tech and arts communities in
San Francisco.

------
vemy
Your volunteer sign up form is broken. Might wanna fix that.

------
thrush
Oh man. This is awesome. Let's do this with the web!?

------
eevilspock
Yeah. Fuck Advertising.

My take on how advertising tricks you into thinking it gives you the web for
free, when in fact it costs you more and fucks up the web while at it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7767811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7767811)

